# My Feral Flock and Hand Raised Babies



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi All,

I am just posting this to let those of you who are interested know how the ferals and the released hand raised birds are doing. Apparently, they are doing very well. They are arrive each morning to enjoy the heaps of grain I bestow unto them. The two babies are the first in my hand and the last to jump off. The ferals are increasing in numbers as the spring young'uns have started to show up with the flock. Three all white with solid black tails are amoungst the newest members and one even comes to my hand. It came to my hand on the first day it showed up with the flock. That is not the usual behavior as they usually take several days to even join in with the feeding flock, never mind eating out of my hand. Oh well, some must be just more trusting than others. Be that good or bad, I don't know, it is just an observation.

I am happy to say that there have been no apparently sick or obviously injured birds in the flock and no string around the feet for some time. Also, they are not getting as greasy as the were during the winter months. Most are actually getting cleaner. This is good as they look so much better when not covered in brown grease.

That's all for now. Take care.


Mike


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Mike,

What base are you located at?? I was stationed at Camp Casey in 89-90 and Camp Coiner, Yongsan, from 90-92.
I remember seeing a decent sized flock at the Yongsan bus depot.


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

bigislerollers said:


> Aloha Mike,
> 
> What base are you located at?? I was stationed at Camp Casey in 89-90 and Camp Coiner, Yongsan, from 90-92.
> I remember seeing a decent sized flock at the Yongsan bus depot.



Hi, bigislerollers,
I am on Camp Casey, in Tongduchon. There were many pigeons at the bus station on Yongsan compound. Shortly after you left, the powers that be decided to poison the birds because of their perceived sanitary problems (some real, some imagined). I had an empty dovecote at that time and went there to capture six of the birds the day before they planned on killing them. Six is all I had room for. The MP's arrested me for trying to catch the birds and after I told them what I was doing it for, they told me that the plan to kill the birds had been halted. So they let me go. The flock is still there but with the the no feeding rule strictly enforced, there are many less than you remember.

Take care, and it was nice hearing from you.

Mike


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Mike. I'm glad things are going well for your feathered friends!

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

goulian said:


> Hi, bigislerollers,
> I am on Camp Casey, in Tongduchon. There were many pigeons at the bus station on Yongsan compound. Shortly after you left, the powers that be decided to poison the birds because of their perceived sanitary problems (some real, some imagined). I had an empty dovecote at that time and went there to capture six of the birds the day before they planned on killing them. Six is all I had room for. The MP's arrested me for trying to catch the birds and after I told them what I was doing it for, they told me that the plan to kill the birds had been halted. So they let me go. The flock is still there but with the the no feeding rule strictly enforced, there are many less than you remember.
> 
> Take care, and it was nice hearing from you.
> ...



You really are a good egg!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

goulian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am just posting this to let those of you who are interested know how the ferals and the released hand raised birds are doing. Apparently, they are doing very well. They are arrive each morning to enjoy the heaps of grain I bestow unto them. The two babies are the first in my hand and the last to jump off. The ferals are increasing in numbers as the spring young'uns have started to show up with the flock. Three all white with solid black tails are amoungst the newest members and one even comes to my hand. It came to my hand on the first day it showed up with the flock. That is not the usual behavior as they usually take several days to even join in with the feeding flock, never mind eating out of my hand. Oh well, some must be just more trusting than others. Be that good or bad, I don't know, it is just an observation.
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE UPDATE MIKE!...ANY PICS?


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

goulian said:


> Hi, bigislerollers,
> I am on Camp Casey, in Tongduchon. There were many pigeons at the bus station on Yongsan compound. Shortly after you left, the powers that be decided to poison the birds because of their perceived sanitary problems (some real, some imagined). I had an empty dovecote at that time and went there to capture six of the birds the day before they planned on killing them. Six is all I had room for. The MP's arrested me for trying to catch the birds and after I told them what I was doing it for, they told me that the plan to kill the birds had been halted. So they let me go. The flock is still there but with the the no feeding rule strictly enforced, there are many less than you remember.
> 
> Take care, and it was nice hearing from you.
> ...


Aloha Mike,

You will be rewarded for your efforts.

I have some very fond memories of my time in the ROK. I was assigned to 2nd Tank (2/72nd Armor) while in Camp Casey. Worked hard and played even harder. 

Take care.


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi All. I just thought I would show you a couple of pictures. These tend to show the trust some of the feral flock seem to have towards me. None of the three pigeons shown are the ones I hand raised. There are about ten birds that show this same degree of trust, not including the hand raised ones. Most of the flock, some of which also come to my hands at times, do not show the degree of fearlessness that these birds show. The picture on the left shows me greeting the birds after they landed in my hands. They actually seem to be paying attention as I speak. The one on the right is where I tried to see if they would mind my sharing their breakfast with them. I was unable to actually reach the corn because the bill of my hat was pressing down on the bird on the right and the bird on the left was being pushed against my chest. None of them showed any discomfort at all at my being so close to them. It is hard to believe that these are "wild" birds.

At this time I want to make it clear that these pigeons do not show the same behavior towards other folks who walk past as they wait for me to show up for breakfast. They do not approach anyone unless that other person is standing beside me at the time. They do not land on anyone or show any degree of tameness towards anyone else unless, again, I am right there. I do not know what they do or where they go after leaving the feeding area each day, but I am pretty sure they only hang out with other pigeons, not other people during the day.

Take care, All, and happy pigeoning.


Mike


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sweet pictures. Pigeons are smart. They can decifer one human from another.
My first little flock of pigeons used to follow my car when I left home and follow it around the area. They knew it was me inside.
I think you should start an album, here and put these two pictures in it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very touching photos, Mike! Tis clear to me that the pigeons love you and that you love them!

Terry


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Mike,

Animals know a good person when they meet one.


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

I love those pictures! Those pigeons sure adore you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Great pictures........most of my own flock won't even do that.........you're a lucky man and those pigeons are some of the luckiest ones I know.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mike, precious pictures - especially the last one. You have the touch!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes, I'm with Maggie, I really love that second one!

Thanks for sharing those...

Linda


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You know ya'll...Mike really does love those birds and never would do them any harm.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bigislerollers said:


> Aloha Mike,
> 
> Animals know a good person when they meet one.


Ditto......Thanks Mike really enjoyed lthe pics


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Well Mike, being a stubborn old woman, I still disagree with taming ferals as you have so successfully done, but I see that many of the members I so highly respect agree with your activity. So this is my last word on the subject and on this forum.


----------

